# Total Miles



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Just curious as to how many miles everyone has on their GTO's since purchase. I picked up my 05 New in Feb 2005 and have 11,900 miles on it


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Got mine in Nov. of 04. Has 45k.:cool


----------



## JGOAT (Oct 5, 2007)

I got mine in march of 07 with 28k. now it has 44k.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*miles*

Look like you have been doing some riding. It's a great car. good luck with it


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

Nov. 2005 18,600


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

May '05 14.8K


----------



## 05GTO6SPEED (Oct 31, 2006)

bought it in oct 06 with 16,000 on it it now has 24,000


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

April 2005 - 40,600


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

sep 05, with 40 miles on it know have 7,163. :cool :cool


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

06/07 3500 miles on it.


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

6/17/07, 6838 miles. 
This summer, I decided to start enjoying it more before the rainy season arrives.


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

06 30K. It loves to drive daily.:willy:


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Miles*

I have several Big Boy toys so my GTO did not see much action this year


----------



## snide (Dec 28, 2004)

The 05 I bought 2 months ago had 1700 when I picked it up. It now has just over 3300 miles one it, and I haven't driven it for a month.


----------



## Partsguru1 (May 21, 2007)

'04 pulse red 6sp bought 5/07 w/ 3020mi, now has 10,200.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

GTOJon said:


> April 2005 - 40,600


^^what he said


----------



## bigmac (Jul 9, 2006)

bought July 5, 2006 with 13 miles, today 8200... the newness is still there! Maybe because its not driven often... :cheers


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

Picked mine up April 28th, 2005 and currently have 18,500 miles on it.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

sept 30th 2006, new with 24 miles on it. 27,700 now


----------



## harrysxlr (Oct 27, 2006)

My daughter took delivery of her Goat Jan. 2nd. 07 (brand new) today it shows 12,439 miles ( 20,015 km) 

Harry


----------



## robo282 (Jun 21, 2006)

Purchased- 02/06 12,050


----------



## t0ny (Oct 5, 2005)

Just passed 40,000 during my short roadtrip from So. Carolina to San Antonio, Tx.


----------



## logicbomb (Sep 26, 2007)

I got about 400 miles on my baby had it for 3 weeks now. Total it has 9,300.


----------



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

Late July 05. Daily driver and now has 34,000 -Jim


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

06 M6. Purchased 3/26/06, 12K.

10 mile round trip daily commute...


----------



## Lapres_3 (Mar 2, 2007)

March 07, DD, 4150. 12 mile commute round trip


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

Oct 04 46K Driven daily.


----------



## bigcountry (Mar 28, 2007)

Purchased July 2006 (new), *3,600* miles. day off and sunshine driving only


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Miles*

seems that we have a godd varity of miles. mine goes back in the shop on OCT 24th for a better intake manifold and larger injecters. On my last dyno tune is showed that my injecters are at 92 percent capacity. so I need larger ones


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

My DD. About 73 miles round trip on country backroads.
Actually enjoy driving to work.
New Jun 05 now 64K.

Also have a '96 Ranger POS. I think I've put about 
26 miles on it since I got the Goat!

Larry


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*miles*



logicbomb said:


> I got about 400 miles on my baby had it for 3 weeks now. Total it has 9,300.


.

Good luck with your new ride


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*miles*

My shop called me today [ Mongillo motors in New Haven CT ] my car was scheduled to go in the shop tomorrow for a different intake and injecters. They asked if they can reschedule. Their shop is loaded with cars and the 2 head people are heading to the SEMA show. My car will have to wait till the begining of November. I don't mind the wait, these guys have been real good to me


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

got her on nov 11,2006 with 17 miles
now has 153 miles
its a garage Queen


----------



## greaser32002 (Mar 6, 2006)

Got it new on 04/16/05. when they delivered to me, the sales man put 32 miles on it to bring it from the warehouse. I have over 56k now. Drive it everyday and love it!!!


----------



## vandersgoat (Oct 18, 2006)

bought mine november 05 with 10k on odometer.

Now 40,500


----------



## Goatsucker (Mar 31, 2007)

bought mine 7 months ago with 19K on it. it now reads 28K. 

04 A4 PMB


----------



## m289d (Nov 6, 2007)

Jul 06, 20 miles now has 19,000.


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

'06 M6 PBM, 18".

Purchased in April 2006, now has 34,000+ miles

Jim M.


----------



## yellowjacket (Dec 6, 2005)

Got my 04 M6 Yellowjacket January 05. As of today 3,549 miles.

yellowjacket


----------



## GOAT06 (May 6, 2006)

May of 2006, 7,450


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Purchased '06 goat new in Jan.'07 with 40-60miles. I now have only 850miles. I must like sittin in the garage admiring her beauty too much.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Miles*

I do the samething sometimes, Just sit inside of it and just look around or pull the cover off of it, wipe it down and just stare at it. The more I look at it the more I like it


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*total mile*



06brazengto said:


> got her on nov 11,2006 with 17 miles
> now has 153 miles
> its a garage Queen


Mine is kind of the same way.. Don't drive it often. Maybe once or twice every few weeks and it gets put away a soon as the weather tuns bad and it won't see day light till Spring


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Total mile*



t0ny said:


> Just passed 40,000 during my short roadtrip from So. Carolina to San Antonio, Tx.


How is it holding up with 40,000 miles, any problems or issues


----------



## Mr. Black (Apr 10, 2006)

Cars are meant to be driven.................................................. 

The car I picked up has 36300 miles on it. I have been through the car pretty deep now. No worries. Bout the only thing wrong is the front rotors are tired. I just had em cut today to buy myself some time.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Total*



Mr. Black said:


> Cars are meant to be driven..................................................
> 
> The car I picked up has 36300 miles on it. I have been through the car pretty deep now. No worries. Bout the only thing wrong is the front rotors are tired. I just had em cut today to buy myself some time.




I have several rides to pick from, the GTO does get it's turn now and then


----------



## Mr. Black (Apr 10, 2006)

I hear that. I have my choice of three and a bike.

But I have to use em all lol. I have done the toy car thing before and it always just leads to frustration. for me anyways.

I guess I can't relate to the cats in here that have a three year old car with 900 miles on it. To me that is a waste.


----------



## gclcpa (Jan 9, 2005)

*2004 GTO miles*

I bought my 2004 A-4 GTO on 1/22/05. It had 15 miles when I bought it. I now have over 63,000 miles on it. I use it as an every day commuter. My daily commute round trip is about 80 miles.

Over the life of the car, I have averaged right around 21 miles per gallon in mixed driving.


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

04 with 51,000 on it.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

got mine may 28th 2005 (05 gto) as of today i have 34,030arty:


----------



## 1gto (Dec 3, 2006)

May 05 with 4000 and just over 16.000 now. I try to stay away from her as much as possible but the way she holds u and screams when entering an on ramp is just pure well u know!!!!!!.


----------



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

Got My 06 In Dec. 05 With 4 Miles On It Now It Has 1,600.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Miles*



Mr. Black said:


> I hear that. I have my choice of three and a bike.
> 
> But I have to use em all lol. I have done the toy car thing before and it always just leads to frustration. for me anyways.
> 
> I guess I can't relate to the cats in here that have a three year old car with 900 miles on it. To me that is a waste.


 
ME ALSO. 3 vehicles and 2 bikes to play with, plus 5 dogs 2008 Sahara, 05 GTO, 1988 chevy P/u , 2006 Harley and 2007 CBR1000RR. 2 Greyhounds, 2 whippets and one English Red Tick **** Hound, what a zoo


----------



## palmettosunshine (Feb 6, 2007)

Jan 30, 07 with 57 miles. Now 13,400


----------

